# Newbie from scottish borderders



## andyfm39 (Aug 29, 2010)

hi ! from "newbie" andyfm39 picking up our motorhome this friday so will be asking lots of advice in the near future, as this is our first . Will be looking for maps and locations of of safe places to wild camp etc .


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the site, you are in the right place for all the info.you might need.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Aug 29, 2010)

hi there

im from the northeast coast of scotland 


dunk


----------



## andyfm39 (Aug 29, 2010)

*dunk*

hi! dunk
               Im from the south east of scotland greetings to you.


----------



## Bulfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

Hiya Andy, we are from Swinton Berwickshire, are you near by?


----------



## andyfm39 (Aug 29, 2010)

*location*

Hi! Bulfrog.
               yes we are from the outskirts of Kelso.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome!

Make sure you download the Google Earth and satnav POI files from the Wildcamping Map forum.

Over 1600 spots to choose from in England, Wales and Scotland.

And another 200 plus to be added shortly 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 30, 2010)

Morning Andyfm39 - a warm welcome from the Western Isles of Scotland I see you are a full member - enjoy and any question you may have - ask away.


----------



## hands (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Andy
 Welcome to the forum.

 We are in Jedburgh and are relative newbies too.

 Love the advice on Wildcamping but we seem to get a lot more out of the forum than we are able to contribute. Still learning. 

Sam


----------



## alanval (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi andy welcome we are from SW Scotland Dumfriesshire.... Lots of good info on this forum....


----------



## champstar (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome for Stirling!!
We are also members of the C&CC Scottish area motorcaravan section...I know not wilding but here you can meet plenty of people with years of experience of motorhoming and even wilding...The group are at the showground in Kelso from the 13th to 18th Sept..why not pop along and have a chat...
This is the best forum for wildcamping places..we wild all over Scotland and love it...any questions just ask.


----------



## andyfm39 (Aug 31, 2010)

*champstar*

hi! many thanks for the information "champstar" I just might pop in at kelso showground and pick up a few tips.
                                                  Regards 
                                                               Andy.


----------

